# Not Happy



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

So.....finished work extra late for a change (3am) and after a short drive home and being tired, I couldn't be bothered to mess about with our double gates & the garage door and put the car in the garage and with it getting light, I wanted to be in bed before the birds started singing.....lesson learnt





Bloody school run mums and it turns out, they live around a 1 minute drive away.....unfrickingbelievable! She came round (after a phone call) armed with hubby as she must've passed me every Friday when I've been cleaning it and realised there could be a handful or 2 of brown stuff! He allegedly works in a body shop and said it would pop back in and most of it could be polished out! We'll see how this pans out but by coincidence, we use the same insurance company so shouldn't take long..... *touches wood


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Actrosman said:


> So.....finished work extra late for a change (3am) and after a short drive home and being tired, I couldn't be bothered to mess about with our double gates & the garage door and put the car in the garage and with it getting light, I wanted to be in bed before the birds started singing.....lesson learnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly wouldn't let him "fix" it for you.

Go through insurance, it is clearly his fault so you should be able to choose which bodyshop.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

No way will it "polish up" You can repair that, but most bodyshops may want to put a new bumper on there


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I insisted on a new bumper after someone ran into the wife, a couple of body shops wanted to repair it, I also made it clear I wanted to see the old one too.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, as above really. 

You might be lucky as Ford might still sell the bumpers already painted.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Horrid thing to happen but at least they contacted you many would have thought sod it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's awful, but at least they had the decency to make contact chum. 

I'd definitely want to put it through the insurance. I had to get my bumper repaired recently, and while the repair was fantastic, the hassle of having to do without a car for two days would really make me do it differently in future. 

Good luck with the repair. Keep us posted. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The thing is if you go through your insurance, even if it is not your fault, you will find that your premium will go up come renewal time and it will be on your insurance record.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I've been told that bumpers do come pre sprayed and have also learnt that hubby is a van driver and has never worked in any type off body shop.....unfortunately for them, our neighbour is good friends with them (they don't know that we're good friends with the neighbour!) and that she has just only just started driving again to regain her confidence! Insurance company called today and said she has admitted liability so I'm hoping (and won't be happy if my premiums go up) for a quick result.....I know it's only a car and things will be sorted but it looks more of a mess than it does in the pictures and spent the day gardening instead of cleaning either car....and I just get the feeling people saying 'he's backed into summat'! How attached can someone get to a piece of bloody machinery ffs!!

To add, I'd just blown 80 sheets on some more cleaning stuff! On the bright side, when I do clean it, I won't need to use as much lotion & potion!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

This is most annoying, and yes as above your insurance premium will go up now as a result of this no fault claim. 

Too late now but I would've got them to cough up for a new prepainted bumper and kept it well away from the insurers. 

Good luck with it all and at least they owned up. Must wouldn't have said anything !


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not claiming on my insurance, theirs is paying out and I've got claims protection so I'm hoping I'll be ok.....if it does go up, they can do one! 


Part time Car Valeter


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Actrosman said:


> I'm not claiming on my insurance, theirs is paying out and I've got claims protection so I'm hoping I'll be ok.....if it does do up, they can do one!
> 
> Part time Car Valeter


It doesn't matter that you are not claiming in your insurance. Your insurance company now know you have been involved in an incident so it will be recorded. Even with ncd it will affect your premium. Thy have us by the short and curly's !


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Mate I do feel for you, that feeling when you come out to your car to find it damaged .

However I had to make a claim against another driver after I got rear ended. My following years premium was unaffected.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

waqasr said:


> Mate I do feel for you, that feeling when you come out to your car to find it damaged .
> 
> However I had to make a claim against another driver after I got rear ended. My following years premium was unaffected.


You give me hope brother!

Part time 'detailer', full time truck driver


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I got rear ended, 100% not my fault however my premium rose slightly as I had 'put myself in a position likely to increase the chance of an accident'. Yep, I drove the car


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

So...quick update.....got a rental car whilst mine is 'in' and on collecting, was told it would be back in 5 minutes as it was being cleaned. It arrived and I was offered the key....I must have spent 30 seconds looking at the guy and then, without hesitation, told him it was the worst 'clean' I'd seen and as it had obviously been dried, told him the paint (and some of the interior was now probably  TFR (obviously a strong mix) everywhere and keep in mind, this is a national rental outlet!



And to the paint....this is some of the bonnet



And a bit more....the 'tide marks' can be seen



And the roof above the screen



And a full length view of the roof!



What's that you say....'was it clean inside'? The camera never lies!



And this is not an old car either!



They should be paying me to drive the bloody thing!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Decided to spend a few hours on it and tidy it up a bit! Sad I know, as it is only a rental but (as I've said to my gaffer when I've spent hours cleaning up a rental unit, 'yeah, but for the time being, it's 'my' rental'!) it was bugging me! Not 100% clean or how it would be if it were my own but 100% better I think! Floor mat was clean before I jumped in it to move it and I wasn't hoovering again!!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quite right rental or not u've still gotta sit in it for as long as.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

And while I'm here, I called the body shop on Friday to be told it's having a new bumper so should be ready Wednesday latest....happy days, win number 1! Had a letter from insurance people saying that as the 3rd party had admitted full responsibility, I wouldn't need to pay the £250 excess (handy but win number 2 I feel), my premium will remain unchanged (win number 3) and I still have my protected no claims, therefore it affects absolutely nothing for next year.....win number 4.....happy as a pig in . Just hope the bumper is a white one :lol:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lol. Lovely clean rental. Least you still get to detail even though your car is off the road. 
Fingers crossed yours comes back sorted and you are happy with it. 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'd be sending those pics to the customer care dept. for their perusal.


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Sshooie...... Gd point.....and maybe I'll fetch everything out the shed and photograph that and go for a claim of time/effort & products 'used' and put a bill in! TBF, they knew I needed a car 3 days before collecting it so the had plenty of time to tidy it up.... Hoovering it out would've been a start! Maybe I'll get a contract to do all their cars from there local branch....ill need to take on staff!!


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

So.....just to finish up, collected her last Thursday and all is well.....new bumper fitted and my request not to clean it was acknowledged. Phone call Thursday afternoon from insurance Co saying 'your car will be ready for collection tomorrow' but apart from that, I'm a happy chappy once more! Typical Ford paint job with the slight mismatch of bumper to bodywork but at least the 2 bumpers are the same colour still.... I can cope with 2 shades but 3 and id've been having them both sprayed!


----------

